# Smoked peaches n cream n potatoes



## bigorange (May 28, 2014)

First time peaches n cream corn n tater smoke. Put Italian dressing on corn and put sum rub n butter on taters. :grilling_smilie: pecan smoke and I :biggrin:should of done a whole bird with em tho. :biggrin: Next time.


----------



## timberjet (May 28, 2014)




----------



## bigorange (May 31, 2014)

:biggrin:













image.jpg



__ bigorange
__ May 31, 2014


















image.jpg



__ bigorange
__ May 31, 2014


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok clarify.....peaches and cream on the corn????


----------



## woodman928 (Jun 8, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Ok clarify.....peaches and cream on the corn????


Its a verity of corn grown  not peaches and cream on the corn


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

Ahhhhhh sorry guys I'm City Folk!!


----------



## bigorange (Jun 13, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Ahhhhhh sorry guys I'm City Folk!!



We all live and learn.  I got sum comin up now that's bought knee high to a bullfrog in the garden. Thumbs Up


----------

